# Galician: Canto no berce



## mehehe86

Could anybody be so kind to help me with this song in gallego? I am Italian, but you can translate in either italian, spanish, french, english, since I understand them (but unfortunately not gallego! eheh!) It is a song for chorus written by Julio Dominguez, here is the text.

* Canto no berce

Lembro unha nana mecendo as estrellas
entre noites de berce, berce.
O doce, o doce pranto dunha nai dende a escuridade...
Lembro os teus acordes que son como estrellas,
os pensamentos néboa.
Na noite, na escuridade infinita, foron calando os berros.
Mais enton mecéronse as estrellas na noite:
eres meu pensamento, mina vida, meu amor* 

Thanks to anybody who will be so nice to help. I'll be very grateful.


----------



## jonquiliser

I'd say something like:

I remember a lullaby [I don't know what _mecer_ is, perhaps _a lullaby that lift_] the stars [_estrelas_, not estrellas]
Of those childhood ['cradle'] nights
The sweet sweet crying of a mother from the darkness
I remember your chords that are like stars
[_pensamentos *da* néboa_ perhaps?]
In the night, in that endless darkness, shouts died off [=went silent]
But then the stars [meceron - rouse?] in the night
you are [_es_] my thought, my life [_miña_], my love

Perhaps at least this gives you an idea though it's not a very precise translation (if correct!)


----------



## alexacohen

I remember a lullaby that rocked the stars,
out of those nights of rock a bye baby.
The sweet, sweet moaning of a mother out of the darkness...
I remember your tune, which is like the stars,
and your thoughts that are like mildew.
In the night, in the endless darkness, the moans slowly ceased.
But, then, there were the stars in the night the ones which rocked:
You are my mind, my life, my love.


----------



## mehehe86

Oh man... THANKS A LOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I wasn't really hoping someone would be able to translate this! And so fast! Did you guys cheat? 

Anyway you were of great help, I couldn't find any translation whatsoever (and any meaning whatsoeaver)!

Thanks Jonquilser and Alexacohen!


----------



## alexacohen

Well, I did cheat... a bit.
My daughters helped me translate it.
Thanks to Christina and Brianda, my thirteen years old twins, Galician born and bred.


----------



## Miguel Antonio

alexacohen said:


> I remember a lullaby rocking the stars,
> between nights of rock a bye baby (_berce_ literally means cradle).
> The sweet, sweet weeping of a mother out of the darkness...
> I remember your tunes, which are like the stars,
> and (your) thoughts mist.
> In the night, in the endless darkness, the wailing slowly ceased.
> But, then the stars in the night rocked:
> You are my mind, my life, my love.



Please do not see this as a correction, just an alternative suggestion 

I speak the language, and occasionally write poetry in it.

MA


----------



## Jeromed

In Brazilian Portuguese:

Canto no berço
Lembro uma canção de ninhar balançando as estrelas
entre noites de berço, berço
O doce, doce pranto de uma mãe vindo da escuridão.
Lembro os teus acordes que são como estrelas,
e os teus pensamentos como névoa.
Na noite, na escuridão infinita, foram calando-se os berros.
Mais então balançaram-se as estrelas na noite:
és meu pensamento, minha vida, o meu amor


----------



## XiaoRoel

Unhas precisións sobre o texto galego proposto:
1. En galego é *estrela* (non _estrella_ que es español).
2. *Entón* debe levar til.
3. A segunda persoa do singular do presente de indicativo de _ser_ é *es* (_eres_ é español, non galego).
4. O artigo posesivo non é *_mina_, senón *miña*.


----------

